# Amber milk bottle thread



## macjxl (Jan 21, 2022)

Let's see what round embossed amber milk bottles you have.
Here is one of my better quarts


----------



## macjxl (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 21, 2022)

Quart from Mt Vernon, NY


----------



## willong (Jan 21, 2022)

macjxl said:


> Let's see what round embossed amber milk bottles you have.
> Here is one of my better quarts


I've got none; but I sure like the ones you posted, especially that Bramlace!


----------



## macjxl (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)

Three Langs amber quarts - all made by Reed.
The middle bottle has different text above the slug plate, but the slug plate contents are all different as well.
Look at the end of the underscore relative to the L in Langs.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 24, 2022)

Five Big Elm Dairy amber quarts.
Two with plain necks & three with ribbed necks.
Number 3 & number 4 from the left without text above their slug plates are slightly different.
Look at the gap between the M in Elm & the Y in Dairy.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 26, 2022)

An amber quarter pint from New Zealand.
I don't know of any amber gills from USA - except zapped bottles.
Can anyone prove me wrong?


----------



## macjxl (Jan 27, 2022)

Here are the two variations of P. M. D. (Pure Milk Dairy) half pints from California.
Not the best photo - sorry.
There is a quart as well which I don't have.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 28, 2022)

All slightly different.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm guessing this one is older - prior to the SONS joining the business.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 29, 2022)

Two straight text Gridley Dairy.
Check the R in Gridley & the A in Dairy


----------



## macjxl (Feb 2, 2022)

Hermes Ohio & Pittsburg. Not the best photo. Lots of subtle differences. Look at the S in the lower Pittsburg plus the "&"
Hard to see in the picture, but the bottle on the right has the word REGISTERED on the heel.


----------



## macjxl (Feb 4, 2022)

Three different Dolfinger quarts.
There is a fourth variation that I don't have that is missing the word liquid or fluid at the top.







Dolfinger type 4


----------



## macjxl (Feb 4, 2022)

5 different Rieck's quarts


----------



## macjxl (Feb 11, 2022)

Keystone Dairy Co. was in New Kensington, Pennsylvania. There are two amber quarts that I dont have. Here is a 6oz (?) crown top.


----------



## macjxl (Feb 19, 2022)

A few Aussies


----------



## macjxl (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Feb 26, 2022)

Here are a couple of imperial quarts from New Zealand showing how subtle variations can be. The more you look, the more differences you will spot. I just highlighted one difference.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 26, 2022)

I had no idea these even existed...


----------



## macjxl (Mar 11, 2022)

Three different Sanitary Milk Products bowling pin quarts from Indiana. There is a straight sided version that I'm missing.


----------



## macjxl (Mar 19, 2022)

Canadian imperial quart Standard Milk Co. from Kingston Ontario


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Mar 20, 2022)

My question is, why aren’t more milk bottles in amber? I mean, doesn’t it make sense? Amber protects the liquids inside a bottle. These were set on porches in the sun.


----------



## macjxl (Mar 24, 2022)

Another Canadian quart.


----------



## macjxl (Apr 9, 2022)

From New Zealand, two different half pint bottles from Amburys.


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 9, 2022)

You have the best collection of amber and green milk bottles that I have ever seen pictures of. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## macjxl (Apr 14, 2022)

This one is very hard to get a decent shot of because the amber glass is so dark. F. J. Wuest from Rochester NY


----------



## macjxl (Apr 21, 2022)

One Liter from Uruguay


----------



## Wuestbottlehunter (Apr 25, 2022)

macjxl said:


> This one is very hard to get a decent shot of because the amber glass is so dark. F. J. Wuest from Rochester NY
> 
> 
> View attachment 236190


Hello from Rochester NY. You have a beautiful collection. I found this thread specifically looking for FJ Wuest bottles. FJ Wuest is my husband's great grandfather. My father in law is a collector! His most recent find was this crate. (Let me know if you are ever interested in selling this beauty!)


----------



## macjxl (May 7, 2022)

Keystone Dairy. Hard one to photograph. Embossing is a bit vague. Maybe it's been tumbled? There is a variation with the word REGISTERED under the slug plate


----------



## macjxl (May 7, 2022)

Wm. H. Spindler quart from Keesport PA


----------



## macjxl (May 7, 2022)

Vandergrift Pure Milk Co. quart from PA. I've not found this bottle documented anywhere.


----------



## macjxl (Jun 3, 2022)

Here are three different McCann's half gallons. The bottle on the left has a different slug plate to the other two, & the one on the right does not have the word REGISTERED on the reverse heel.


----------



## macjxl (Jun 3, 2022)

Two slightly different McJunkin - Straight half gallons


----------



## macjxl (Jun 3, 2022)

Rieck's half gallon. There is supposedly an Edw. E Rieck & Co half gallon, but I've not seen one.


----------



## macjxl (Jun 3, 2022)

C. Hess half gallon. I've not seen this documented anywhere. Bill Fisher lists a quart in his book but I've not seen one.


----------



## macjxl (Jun 11, 2022)

From NJ


----------



## macjxl (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Jun 11, 2022)

Technically a juice bottle


----------



## macjxl (Jun 24, 2022)

2 different Weber Milk Co. half pints


----------



## macjxl (Jun 24, 2022)

Hermes Ohio & Pittsburgh half pint. Cracked & difficult to photograph


----------



## macjxl (Jun 24, 2022)

McCann's half pint


----------



## macjxl (Jun 24, 2022)

Ohio & Pittsburgh half pint. Note the reverse letter S's


----------



## macjxl (Jun 24, 2022)

One of the two variations of Sheffield Farms half pint


----------



## Roy (Jun 24, 2022)

macjxl said:


> One of the two variations of Sheffield Farms half pint
> 
> 
> View attachment 237795


What a great collection. 
I've never even found a milk bottle that wasn't clear.   Thank you for sharing those with us.     Roy


----------



## macjxl (Sep 24, 2022)

Since post #56 in this thread, I've acquired a 4th variation of Sanitary Milk Products amber quart. Here's all 4.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 24, 2022)

All your Amber Milks are nice. Are there any Amber Milks from Michigan? Curious? LEON.


----------



## macjxl (Sep 24, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> All your Amber Milks are nice. Are there any Amber Milks from Michigan? Curious? LEON.


Fisher & Tutton both list a quart in their books. Emblagard Dairy from Marquette. I've not even got a picture of one. Worthpoint & google turned up nothing.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 25, 2022)

What city is the Fisher & Tutton from? LEON.


----------



## macjxl (Sep 25, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> What city is the Fisher & Tutton from? LEON.


Fisher & Tutton isn't a bottle - they are authors. John Tutton wrote Udderly Delightful, & Bill Fisher wrote American & Canadian Guide Of Amber Milk Bottles. These two books were the basis of my amber milk bottle database. Both books list an amber quart from Marquette, Michigan embossed Emblagard Dairy.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 25, 2022)

OK, THANKS.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

Recently acquired a second Sheffield Farms half pint - different to the one I had.


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2022)

macjxl said:


> Recently acquired a second Sheffield Farms half pint - different to the one I had.
> 
> View attachment 241544


Those are both absolutely gorgeous bottles....   Don't need any Styrofoam in those bottles...    Roy


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

Just added an Alpha quart to my pint. First quart I've seen


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

Roy said:


> Those are both absolutely gorgeous bottles....   Don't need any Styrofoam in those bottles...    Roy


haha. True. The tough part is getting rid of the white paint some people put on the embossing. Unless the bottle is in mint condition, it's almost impossible to remove completely. Becomes like a tatoo.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

Second Tillinghast Farm quart. White paint on the embossing needs more work.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

Louis Zinke quart.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

This is the only Bowling pin shaped half gallon I've seen. No slug plate, embossed 2 QUARTS


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

Wenzel & Raubenheimer quart. First quart I've seen - Google turned up 2 pints, 1 at a museum.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

Wilson Dairy Company quart


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2022)

macjxl said:


> Wenzel & Raubenheimer quart. First quart I've seen - Google turned up 2 pints, 1 at a museum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 241577


Oh man...  I've never even found a broken brown milk bottle....   Roy


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

E. G Haviland from Brookland NY. First one of these I've seen.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

macjxl said:


> E. G Haviland from Brookland NY. First one of these I've seen.
> 
> 
> View attachment 241579



Oops. Sorry  should be Brooklyn, NY


----------



## macjxl (Nov 10, 2022)

Mystery pint embossed P & G Co. Seller claimed it was from Cincinatti, Ohio but couldn't tell me the name of the dairy. I wonder if Proctor & Gamble ever sold milk?


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Martin Wuest quart from NY


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Wieland dairy from Chicago


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Another Wieland dairy bottle. This one contained Kazol - a fermented milk product


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Wanzer had a bunch of different amber quarts - mostly kazol. This one is the only one I've seen with the proprietor's Christian name.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Speck from Conneaut, Ohio


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Sinton Dairy from Colorado


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Another Sinton dairy quart


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Rosedale was a product line of the Fort Dodge Creamery Company, Iowa


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Rath Brothers, NY


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Purity Dairy, Pittsburgh


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Page dairy from Toledo, Ohio


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Olean Dairy, NY


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2022)

macjxl said:


> Another Wieland dairy bottle. This one contained Kazol - a fermented milk product
> 
> 
> View attachment 241620


 Great collection you have going there. I never appreciated the beauty of brown milk bottles until I saw your incredible photos. Thank you.      Roy


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Ohio & Pittsburgh - note the H missing from Pittsburgh.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Nashville pure milk co.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

E. F. Mayer from Rochester NY. These come up for sale a lot. Always mint. Someone must have found a few cases of unused bottles.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Lewis-Colo from Colorado


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Roy said:


> Great collection you have going there. I never appreciated the beauty of brown milk bottles until I saw your incredible photos. Thank you.      Roy


Thank you Roy. Still plenty to load & more to find.


----------



## Len (Nov 12, 2022)

Nice collection. Congrats. --Do you have a favorite shade of amber glass at the moment?


----------



## macjxl (Nov 12, 2022)

Len said:


> Nice collection. Congrats. --Do you have a favorite shade of amber glass at the moment?


Not really - anything not zapped.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2022)

macjxl said:


> Not really - anything not zapped.


Is it hard to tell the zapped from the unzapped?   Roy


----------



## macjxl (Nov 14, 2022)

Roy said:


> Is it hard to tell the zapped from the unzapped?   Roy


Backlighting helps. Amber glass has a yellow/orange/red hue. Zapped glass (containing selenium) looks muddy brown/grey like the two in the attached picture.


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2022)

macjxl said:


> Backlighting helps. Amber glass has a yellow/orange/red hue. Zapped glass (containing selenium) looks muddy brown/grey like the two in the attached picture.
> 
> View attachment 241686


OK, that makes them easy to spot when you put the real brown bottles next to them...  Thank you. I will be looking out for the zapped ones next time I go to a show.  I will ask them if they are zapped, if I see any, just for fun...     Roy


----------



## Len (Nov 14, 2022)

That's the bossie in charge.   Nice collection.


----------



## macjxl (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Nov 18, 2022)

Homesville Dairy Company, Pittsburgh


----------



## macjxl (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Nov 18, 2022)

One known from Joliet, IL
Kazol is a fermented milk product


----------



## macjxl (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## macjxl (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## THSWPA (Dec 16, 2022)

macjxl said:


> View attachment 234209


That's pretty neat, East Pittsburgh is about a mile from my house. Maybe I'll be lucky enough to find one of those.


----------



## Csa (Dec 31, 2022)

Finally found an Amber milk this week in NE Pa. A People’s Milk quart from Buffalo, NY.  Reed glass mfg. 1934 has some scratches and nicks and a big bruise on bottom. Happy to add my first to collection though. 

Macjxl- do you have this one??


----------



## macjxl (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks for posting Csa. There are (at least) 17 variations of Peoples Milk Co. amber quarts. 8 of them have the 70-78 E. Ferry St address like yours, another 8 have 1474 Main St address, & 1 has 1472-74 Main St address. That last one is the only one to not have the large P in the center of the slug plate. I suspect the Main St addresses are earlier. There is also a mix of straight bottles & bowling pin shape. Today (new year's day) is clear & sunny. I'll try to get some photo's before it gets too hot. Happy New Year collectors!


----------



## Csa (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks for the info. That’s a lot of variations. This small antique shop also had an amber Farner & Parker square Pyro quart from the 50s or so, but I like the embossed earlier bottles much better.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 31, 2022)

I don't know much about amber Milks but I do think that one is common as I had it & seen a few others. But if you got it as cheap as you said then good buy. LEON.


----------



## Csa (Dec 31, 2022)

Was hoping it was a bit less common, but at least I have one now. Paid $12 so like you say Hemi, not a big investment.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 1, 2023)

Okay. Here we go. In no particular order, here are all the E. Ferry St variations I've managed to acquire"


----------



## macjxl (Jan 1, 2023)

View attachment 242790View attachment 242790


----------



## macjxl (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## macjxl (Jan 1, 2023)

I mis-counted the 1474's. There are 7 variations known to me. Here are my 4


----------



## macjxl (Jan 1, 2023)

According to Bill Fishers book, there is a bowling pin shaped 1474. I don't have a picture of one. Here are the other 2 that I've yet to acquire.


----------



## macjxl (Jan 1, 2023)

The other Dairy with a bunch of variations is Cloverdale Farms out of Binghamton, N.Y. I'll upload them next....


----------



## Csa (Jan 2, 2023)

Great thanks for posting these. Seems like a lot of similar variations. Are they associated with diff years, like they changed embossing slightly after a couple years, or could there be 5 or more diff variations with the same year code.


----------

